# 3 weeks out pics



## theguru240 (Jan 26, 2008)

]http://


----------



## theguru240 (Jan 26, 2008)

http://


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

looking awesome mate !!

what show u entering may i ask ?


----------



## theguru240 (Jan 26, 2008)

http://


----------



## theguru240 (Jan 26, 2008)

nabba n.ireland novice


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Lookin great mate!


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic Job.. Good luck bud..


----------



## theguru240 (Jan 26, 2008)

http://


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Graing and dry as one of my grand dads old socks!

Awesome job mate, Reps.


----------



## theguru240 (Jan 26, 2008)

MXD said:


> Graing and dry as one of my grand dads old socks!
> 
> Awesome job mate, Reps.


ok lol i will take that as compliment


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

looking spot on mate huge arms well done and good luck!!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

awesome condition as said dry as a bone,those legs looked like theyre chiseled out of granite.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Very nice condition mate, :thumb:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

great shape there mate, you doing the derry show, if so il see you there


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wot weight and height are u mate looking awesome


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

Would recommend doing some work on your shoulders mate........erm NOT - Fookin awesome mate.

Good luck with the show.


----------



## theguru240 (Jan 26, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> wot weight and height are u mate looking awesome


5 foot 8 about 15 stone here, dont know what i will end up on stage whatever i look my best at, made that mistake before of too much scale watching before a show and my condition suffered for it.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

good luck at both the shows. condition coming in well


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

gurry said:


> Would recommend doing some work on your shoulders mate........erm NOT - Fookin awesome mate.
> 
> Good luck with the show.


X2 on that, your shoulders and arm development are so damn well developed. What was your routine like?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You look well ripped mate good luck mate. How long you been training? What do you lift?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking fantastic mate, the best of luck with your show


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yep looking fcking great,

cannonball delts!!

good luck in the show


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Great delts and great condition mate! Looking great overall.

You will definately impress the judges. Hang in there for final 3 weeks and youll have it nailed!


----------



## BRIS (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking great so far mate, you look very hard and dry.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking good do you think you will be able to maintain or improve your conditioning over the next 3weeks.Good luck with the show hope you do well novice class in any federation is hard.Once again awesome.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

theguru240 said:


> 5 foot 8 about 15 stone here, dont know what i will end up on stage whatever i look my best at, made that mistake before of too much scale watching before a show and my condition suffered for it.


hi mate 15 stone and 3 weeks out.......****. wot is ure off sesson weight?

im 5 ft 8 and would be intrested in ure stats.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

looking really good!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

very impressive mate


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i want guns:laser::laser:likeyours


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

lookin good sure youl do wel in ur show n good luck


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dry as sticks!!! Quality conditioning. I think we'd all like to see your diet........


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Im sure you'll be on the podium esp as your entering the novice aswell, look excelelnt mate. Good size with excellent condition.


----------



## BBital (Jul 26, 2005)

AWESOME SHAPE!


----------

